# What does a Low Antral Follicle Count mean?



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi everyone

I found out earlier this year that I had a low AMH at 3.2 and a high FSH at 16.  I was told that these tests couldn't always be relied on and that I should also get an AFC done.

Well, the results from that haven't been great either.  I found that I have 3 follicles on my left ovary and 1 on my right.  

I've tried researching this more but I can't seem to find anything useful on the internet.  Can anyone explain what this means?  Somebody told me that with 4 follicles, that means that I will only ever ovulate 4 more times.  Another person said that the number of follicles will fluctuate each cycle and it relates to the number of eggs produced at each cycle.

I'm very confused.  Anyway information would be appreciated.

Thanks
C


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

The number of follicles means potential eggs, now not all will contain eggs at egg collection and often more follicles pop up during stimms so its not an exact but it can certainly give you a good idea of how many to expect

They measure them during stimms and when they all reach a certain size that's when you have egg collection

I had 4 follicles my AMH is 2, I got 4 eggs from those! 

Good luck

L


----------



## wrinkley eggs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Kiki,  to expound a bit further on your specific questions.

1. AMH is considered a very accurate test - however it does not mean it's all over.  It is simply another piece to the puzzle to tell you where you might be starting from.

2. The AFC does NOT mean that is all the eggs you have left, period. It, as the poster above explained, tells you what is visible at that moment in time - for THAT cycle only. More can pop up during stims.  

3.  AFC does vary a bit from cycle to cycle, although unlikely that you would have 4 in one cycle and 25 in another.  So it is a good baseline estimate. Since follicles start the recruitment journey approximately 10 months prior there are a lot of things that can affect them (good and bad) along the way until they get to the point that they are visible as your AFC.

Remember it is quality over quantity and you only need one good one to stick! 
      Keep your chin up. 
    And I suggest (not that you asked) self educating - but not from Dr Google. Look up published research studies, medical journals etc so you are getting facts not anecdotal heresay.  And a healthy lifestyle - for BOTH partners never hurts!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

When I first got my AMH back I was really shocked, way below 1, however, I've had 2 or 3 AFC on a worst cycle and 17 on the best.  It has moved steadily downwards over the last two years, so, what it means, in my experience is- don't panic, but get started on your tx plans, it is not wise to delay when you have this type of information.


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello urbangirl, wrinkley eggs and Lilly 83

I just wanted to say a belated thank you for all the reassurance.  I really got a fright when I got my AFC result and it was so helpful to get more balanced information other than what was on the internet.  

I started stimulating with Gonal F injections followed by timed sexual intercourse triggered by a pregnyll injection in October / November.  There were two follicles on my first cycle and I've just found out I'm pregnant so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the eggs were good quality.  Let's hope this time, the pregnancy works.

Thanks very much for the advice.

KiKi


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, Kiki, lovely news! Best of luck to you


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks a million, urban girl

Once again - I really appreciate the information you all provided.  It has really helped me get some perspective.  If only the medical profession could speak in such clear terms.

I hope things go well for everyone in 2015.

KiKI


----------

